# Oh my gawd.



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

So I was just searching for a picture of Akira Ikufube on Google to put on my iTunes, like you do, and then I omg'd.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Lolol, that's a trip!



Tap, tap, tappi. Tap, tap, tappi.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

This would probably make tapkaara very happy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is quite funny. Hopefully he'll notice this thread. 

I just did the search myself and came up with the same result. His Ifukube(that's how its spelled, iff-oo-koo-bay, I believe?) must be getting hits.


----------

